# proof meditation changes the mind



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Interesting talk about how meditation on compassion changes the brain. They get more into the proof about 42 minutes in. There are some great key points to hold onto through the entire talk.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=L_30JzRGD ... re=related


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for the link embers. Watched the whole hour and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i fully believe in meditation, i just havent had the time or effort to study it much in depth.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

^^^Try to find anything by Dr. Jon Kabat-Zinn. He encapsulates nicely the workings of meditation and also gives you tools on how to do it anywhere if you're short on time. Here's a link to one of his talks.

Its really the only thing that has worked for my racing thoughts related to SA.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Embers,

Really interesting stuff. 

I've got the Mindfulness Guided meditation of Kabat Zinn which I like to use.

I just wanted to add a good mindfulness/meditation book that I have which has an actual program for building up the skill of mindfulness - "Beginning Mindfulness" by Andrew Weiss.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Noca said:


> i fully believe in meditation, i just havent had the time or effort to study it much in depth.


That's the beauty of it, dude. It's actually really simple: not much you need to understand.

But if you want the inspiration that you can get from having a basic understanding of why mindfulness is useful to then really pursue the actual practice of meditation/mindfulness -here is the best book I've personally come across for explaining the theory behind it:

"Buddhism: Plain and Simple" by Steve Hagen.

(In it you'll learn that only through perception can a person really come to grips with reality, and that any thoughts or ideas or conceptions actually will get in our way unless we accept that our mind is limited and likewise practise observing this limitation of our thinking mind through mindfulness -i.e.: observing our inclination (bias) of mind and being aware that we are focusing on only ever an aspect of an always bigger reality.)

And the book I use for actually doing the stuff is Andrew Weiss' (his is the best I've found -the others, don't give a step by step program for developing mindfulness.)


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Hi Embers,
> 
> Really interesting stuff.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it, thanks for the book info, i'm always looking for more mindfulness resources to add to the collection.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Meditation has helped me heaps!


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

any meditation technique is effective for depression and anxiety.
mine is transcendental meditation. is a kind of mantra meditation.
http://www.tm.org


----------

